# Anybody here grow asparagus?



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Since we are in the process of enlarging the garden, we have been kicking around the idea of incorporating a separate bed for asparagus (probably 4'X 25'). We both love it, however I will not pay the prices that a grocery store wants for a small bundle.

I've done some research of it already so I don't need general background information. I am looking for someone here that has actual experience growing it. Thanks ahead of time.










​


----------



## JoeD (Feb 15, 2006)

Had a 3x15 ft bed in the alley in Lubbock for 20 year. Water and forget.
Production comes over a short time period. Don't plant more than you can use unless you put it up in freezer. Takes about 3 years to really get good shoots.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Joe, do you remember the variety? I saw that there were 3 types that will do well here (per different websites) although some contradicted each other... which is why I'm asking here. Any 'tips' (pun intended) are also appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes, Ranch, I've got a small plot of it. It needs a good dose of organic fertilizer in late winter and that's about all I do to it. My spot has been producing for several years. Most of the shoots come up all at once and its kind of feast or famine but low maintenance.


----------



## JoeD (Feb 15, 2006)

don't remember variety for sure I think Martha Washington but there are newer better varieties out now Look in Burpee or Parks catalog


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

wonder how it does in our alkaline soils here?


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

*Asparagus*

I have some. in Angleton. Second time I've tried to grow it. Been in the ground for 3 yrs. Seems to be going downhill. I water it along with the rest of thee garden and use Miracle grow organic fertilizer along with the stuff I clean out of the goat barn each spring. It gets a big helping of leaves for mulch. But I still am losing it little by little. The ones that make it each year seem to do good but will eventually die.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I did some research a few months ago because we were thinking about doing it also. From what I read was it seemed to be too much of a pain in the butt to do for me.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Asparagus*



locolobo said:


> I have some. in Angleton. Second time I've tried to grow it. Been in the ground for 3 yrs. Seems to be going downhill. I water it along with the rest of thee garden and use Miracle grow organic fertilizer along with the stuff I clean out of the goat barn each spring. It gets a big helping of leaves for mulch. But I still am losing it little by little. The ones that make it each year seem to do good but will eventually die.


It sounds like you may be doing 'too much'.

Asparagus is a 'Low Maintenance' plant that you plant, then forget.

Soil sample?/ JMHO C2


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Here's a picture of one of my 6 clumps of asparagus. I like to let a few shoots come through unharmed each year to help provide energy to each of the plants. 

With 6 good sized clumps, we have plenty for a short time every spring...and as I mentioned, very low maintenance.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Its probably the easiest thing to grow in a garden. My dad has an all organic garden and will not use fertilizer. If the soil is right and has plenty of water it will grow. Thing to remember is to stop cutting it about a month or so after it starts pushing up shoots. This is so the plant can replentish the root system. When the plant dies off for winter just mow them down and wait for next spring.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Still wondering about the specific varieties... pros/cons.

Mary Washington, Martha Washington, UC157, Jersey Giant,


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Its been several years since I planted mine and I'm almost certain it had a "Washington" in the name. That's about the best I can do, sorry.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

I don't have any real world experience growing asparagus, but I'm also considering planting a small bed this winter. I did find a Texas nursery that sells the roots. The link is:

http://bobwellsnursery.com/index.php/asparagus-rhubarb.html


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Planted our last fall but do not remember the variety. I've got big bushy growth now and have for most of the growing season. Can't wait for our first cutting. And like you w_r, we refuse to pay those store prices.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

BTW what you get at the store will not be near as tender or edible as what you get from your garden.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Asp*

Tried it a few years back seemed to grow well.Only problem was Bermuda grass loved the Bed and it was a pain .Copperheads liked the cover too..I did away with it before it was a year old...I'm with you guys on Price if it aint 99c a pound I do without.Thats only a couple weeks a year..cva34


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

It can be done. I would use cedar mulch as it will repel insects and snakes. You definitely have to find a way to get rid of the bermuda grass but that's tough.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

cva34 said:


> Tried it a few years back seemed to grow well.Only problem was Bermuda grass loved the Bed and it was a pain.


I've heard from some others that Bermuda grass was a constant issue, which is one of the reasons I thought I'd try a 32" tall raised bed surrounded on all sides by a 4' bull rock 'walkway' (w/groundcloth). It has really helped minimize the grass/weeds from encroaching in other areas around the house. Plus, if I have to spray 'Round Up', nothing gets hurt...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

we had it as a kid, they need lots of water and some shade and loamy soil, takes several years to get the bed established , so plant alot of it up front


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

I bought some asparagus (2 year old) root stock this spring and planted it -- I've just been letting it grow to get established. Once it freezes back this winter I'll cut it back and see what happens next spring. Looks pretty good so far.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

I've got a small plot started this year. So far low maintenance. I am letting it grow to get established, but the samples so far are killer. FAR superior to the store. So super tender you can eat it raw and it tastes great.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey WR
Since you helped me with advice before....I have had my asparagus growing it's third year. First year, I prepared soil in raised garden, I use compost soil and plant roots lay out flat. they sprouted like Jack and Bean stalk. but I did not cut to eat that first year (learned this while going to college in California-Aunt had green hand growing this stuff). I have marta washington growing. Let it fern out to brush and after they start to turn brown trim(compost) and let the new shoots grow up-harvest is better in 2-3 years. Reason being you give the root system time to get strong and nutriunts going. You can also get some white/pale asparasgus(way expensive in stores), just cover and not let sun light get to them-sweet taste. Mine are growing so fast I can hardly keep up with trimming them, have lots in freezer. So I just let rest go to fern


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

OK, I decided that we're going with 'Jersey Supreme' (hardy in zones 2-9). Almost ready to start the raised bed...


----------

